# Acupuncture for fertility?



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

A number of my friends recommended Acupuncture while trying to conceive. I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of or had positive experience with acupuncture. I had my first session last Sunday. I came home and chilled out afterwards and slept for 4 blissful hours. The therapist was keen that I postpone my next cycle of IVF and TTC naturally while undergoing acupuncture every second week. It would also involve follicle tracking, mucus, basal body temp etc. I have decided to take 3 months parental leave to get in shape in mind and body so I can be more relaxed going through IVF in March. 
Anyone interested in talking about Acupuncture?


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jecca

I've just started back to accupuncture in the hope that it will help with thickening the lining of my womb for FET.  I'd read lots of positive stories about it and Zita West is a big advocate of it during ivf.  Like you, I find it really relaxes me and makes me feel much more positive, so even if thats all it does well surely its a good thing!

I previously had accupuncture to help regulate my cycles after a lap for endometriosis.  It worked a treat for that so I reckon its worth a try.  Good luck with whatever you decide  

Lia


----------



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi
I've had my 4th session. The Chinese acupunture doctor wants me to take herbs as well to clear my system. I plan to have 12 sessons minimum to get my chi flowing and balance my body ready for pregnancy. I am also working on weight loss and smoking cessation and the acupuncture is for all of the above. (I used to train regularly for a chinese martial art but have got fat and unfit since I married 8 years ago !)

Originally I went because I had a lot of pain in my mid-back due to a whiplash injury 20 years ago that got set off again last summer. Conventional medicine didn't do zip for it but after one session of acupuncture and cupping together with the herbs I never had backpain again. The worst I had was mild discomfort, and even that is gone now. I find it really relaxing, but also sometimes it stirs up deep deep emotions that I am not aware of consciously normally.

Let's hope it works!
SisterC


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all
Have been considering trying acupuncture myself.
Just wondering can anyone recommend a good acupuncturist in or around the Newry area?
I was given a contact from a friend of mine for a lady in Holywood, outside Belfast. I rang her and she was a lovely lady, but she said surely there should be someone closer to me but if I couldnt find anybody to ring her back.  I dont really fancy having to go to Holywood or even Belfast every week or even twice a week if I could find someone nearer to Newry.
Can anyone help please?
Thanks


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi girls

I would definitely recommend acupuncture, i truly believe this helped me concieve successfully.  As you can see i have a healthy little girl born on the 5 dec.  I would recommend Sharon Campbell but she works in newtownards area.  

Good luck hope yous are as lucky as i have been..

Missyxx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hi girls, i was just reading your posts  .....Ive read a lot acupuncture can help a lot along with diet and baby aspirin? I'm awaiting my first ivf.....wondered   have you thought on when to start getting the acupuncture for maximum effect? and did most of you use the Chinese medical doctors?


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi girls, 
DH and I started acupuncture lately. I went 2 wks ago and he went just this Sat gone. We found it very relaxing. Not sure exactly what it's meant to do for us but I just hope it works! 
For me the acupuncturist said I should go when down/reg which will be in a couple of weeks, then again at EC and after ET. 
Also, just thought I'd mention that Zita West comes to Dublin now - you can get consultations with her or one of her midwives. You can see the times etc on her website. .

GV


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

Hiya girlies,
yike.....booked my first appointment today for next Thursday for acupuncture,
still no date from RFC, but at least i know I'm no.2 so should hear soon  
good luck and best wishes to all


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

girlies.

i had my first acupuncture on Thursday and booked another for this Friday,

well i must say the needles didn't hurt one bit, apart from the two he put in my hands....
the pain was with his massage after.....yikes that hurt  
well i hope it does me some good, due to start tx end of Feb so fingers crossed...

take care all

Debby xox


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi deby was thinkin of doin it myself i live in dungiven so coleraine is handy 2 me which 1 do u go 2


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Heh Ladies 

I have a hormone imbalance,bad sleeping patterns and suffer from depression and had my first session 2 days ago

He told me my central nervous system is all out of wack which is the "control house" of the body and that is the cause of all the other symtoms he reckoned this happened when i 

had a bad car accident 2 yrs ago i was in intensive care for a month,hospital 4 mths in total

The acupuncture was very relaxing but the massage after was very intense  

Going back today for my second session, he has also given me herbs to help my body re-balance

I have heard nothing but good reports from other people with various complaints and intend to use him when our turn for tx comes up

He is based in Banbridge for anyone who is interested DR Shi, Rathfriland Street


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Girls is it possible to have a crush at 37  

The man is a GOD i had my second session yesterday

Acupuncture combined with a magnetic heat lamp over my tummy which was strange but so relaxing,i will say i came over all emotional 

As all this is new to me &  i am quite bemused,i know the needles are to stimulate the nerves to send positive messages to the brain and release happy hormones

So it must have been the combination of this and just the fact that you are left in a very relaxed state with just your own thoughts for company

The massage after was easier than the first time except when it came to my shoulders & neck (alot of tension apparently  )

It was sore for 5 mins then it was like someone flicked my off switch and it all relaxed and was really nice

I had the best sleep last night i`ve had in years 

I really wasn`t sure about the whole acupuncture thing at first but was willing to try anything as i was all over the place hormonally all the time making life for me & DP pretty 

miserable at times 

So for anyone who isn`t sure i give it a big   i wish i`d tried it years ago instead of pumping my body full of chemicals ala doctor


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi lgs30

I go Mr Kwong in Coleraine for accupuncture.  He works from his house which is at the roundabout just before the jet centre.   I'd highly recommend him and can PM you his number if you want?

Lia


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi girls - mind if I join you?

Just wanted to advocate the whole acupuncture thing.  I have been for a few sessons with Sharon at Synergy in Belfast and am due next week before and after e/t.  I was a bit wary of it at first but I really believe in it now.  I went yesterday again, came home and was in a deep sleep by 9.30pm!  I have read up on it loads and there is lots of research to prove that it actually does work.  I found something on line about a research study in Germany which concluded that women on IVF without acupuncture had 23% success rate, the women with acupuncture had over 60% success!!  That's good enough for me!

Also, the zita west visualtionation cd is supposed to be excellent, I have ordered my copy today!


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

must say i was never one to believe in accu or anything like that but i soon changed my mind.  I also went to sharon in synergy - she is specialist in ivf and she used to be or still is i guess? a nurse.  she does not do massage or anything though - just the needles in the right places.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Betty i have to say im the same about accu ...but really would like to try it out 
Cant do any harm 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi girls ,well i had my first ever acupuncture session today and it was pure bliss.....never thought i would say that about someone sticking needles in me but i found the whole experience VERY relaxing.She was a Chinese lady and spoke very limited English she had an interpeter in at the start so we got all the facts sorted.She did a massage first (paid extra 4 it) but it was great i even think i dozed off for a bit  .I have paid in advance for 6 sessions but will possibly have more if i can get the funds together ,have the next one on Monday.The lady suggested i have 4 a week but there is NO way i could afford that we will just have to wait and see.This IF business is very costly and I'm not even paying for tx (yet) but i suppose it will be well worth it in the end if i get a BFP    .
Emma    xxxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Emak glad you had a good session (oh that sounds really dirty lmao) rolf 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girlies  

Please help. I have started my nasal spray today so the mega important part of this whole journey has began!   I had my pre-treatment appointment on Friday and the Consultant and nurse realised there was a slight problem. I completely freaked out when the nurse suggested i had a scan there and then as i was not expecting it.   She suggested it as she realised although i am 32 this year i have never ever had a scan for any sort of problem, and that because i told her that even when the letter arrives for me to have a smear teat it takes me about 3months to pick up the courage to go!   It might sound silly but i had a bad experience when i was a child and the thoughts of the poking and prodding by a stranger, especially a male scare the life out of me. Dr Williamson did the scan for me and we'll not say too much more other than the nurse has told me that i need to find ways to relax over these next lot of weeks! Acupuncture was suggested but i have what may seem like a silly question..... what do you wear? For reasons similar to above i couldn't handle stripping off or have them sticking needles in my bum or anything! Laugh, you may as it might be nothing like this at all and i might laugh too when i hear your answers but i really need to know before i would book an appointment!

i also need to know how much are these appointments roughly and also does anyone know of a female acupuncturist near the Antrim area? 

Thankyou for your help in advance!


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

I just wear baggy jeans or tracksuit bottoms and a t-shirt.  Have never been asked to take my clothes off.  Just losen the button on my jeans so the accupuncturist can get to the abdomen area.

Think its important you find a therapist you are comfortable with and it definitely sounds like you would be better with a female


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Its happened AGAIN just did a post and its lost,heres gos again.
Hi Tearful,sorry to hear you had a bit of an experience at the RFC the other day,I too am not great with anything "internal" iykwim and i told Dr Mc Manus this last year and her response was "well your just gonna have to get used to it" not exactely helpful.In regards to your question as what to wear ,i was asked to strip down to my underwear BUT i had a massage aswell ,don't be worrying about needles in your bum the closest to anywhere in that region was my lower abdomen...i think,as i never felt a thing .I will have a much better idea tomorrow about the stripping down as im just having acupuncture no massage ,my bank balance couldn't hold out to both all the time.The cost isnt cheap mines cost £25 per session but if you book and pay for 5 in advance you get the 6th FREE ....the credit crunch must be hitting everyone !!!! Im sure there must be a female in your area maybe one of the other gals can recommend someone for you.I hope this has helped if you wanna know anything else just shout ,but i will say this i found the whole experience very relaxing and would recommend it ,i even managed a better sleep than i have been getting so that cant be bad.
Emma


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Hi Tearful

I`m sorry to hear how uncomfortable an experience you had at the royal i know it can be very hard for alot of ladies to overcome the embarrassment of

being "poked and prodded" in such an intimate way  but its for the greater good and believe me those docs have seen it all a thousands of times so i hope they

will be sympathetic and patient with you next time  

As for costs at the moment i`m have a combination of acupuncture & massage @ £30 a session,straight acupuncture is £25 with buy 5 get six session free

They did ask me to pay in advance when i chose six sessions but i`m glad i did as i think you need at least six to reap the benefits

I`ve had 2 sessions now and go back tomorrow for my third

I have never undressed either just lowered my waist line to give access to my lower abdomen like Emma said

There is no discomfort with the needles at all,i never even feel them going in   

Hope you find someone in your area and do give it a go

Good Luck

Yella


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Tearful

I go to Sharon Campbell on the Cregagh Road (Synergy)  she is the only person I know off who specialises in infertility, and I have to say she is very good.  I don't even have to remove bottom half clothes, just socks and shoes.  I live in Co Antrim also and it is a bit of treck to get across to the Cregagh Road, but its only once a week so I reckon it is worth it.  I have a friend who got a BFP a few weeks ago after attending Sharon... so she is worth a try.

Good luck.


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey ladies has any1 tried the cd from zita west website


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Lgs30

I bought the cd with her book during the summer and it really does help me relax

I use it if i`m having a restless night and it really sends me off to sleep

Lets hope it works as well when i eventually get to my tx


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi yellazzippy,
got my cd todays its gr8


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi yellazzippy,
got my cd todays its gr8


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got my cd in last night and tried it.  Seems good and if nothing else, at least it helps me to think I am doing something!

Am waiting for Origin to call me this afternoon to tell me if any of my frosties have thawed well.  If so, hopefully two will divide properly so I can get transfer tomorrow!  Am scared to do anything in case I miss the call!!

Am booked in for acupuncture before and after, all being well.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

there yeah i done the cd last night i thought it was really good now that i have a spear minute i mite get a chance do do iy


----------

